# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  mēraparāts х1-7а

## serotonine

ir šāda ietaise bez taustiem un tīkla trafa.      ir no viņas kāda jēga?      varbūt kāds vēlas sev??   iemainītu pret ko līdzīgu.   ja mēsls, sakat, ardīšu detaļām

----------


## Isegrim

Ar šo osciloskopa un svīpģeneratora kombināciju (krieviski - _harakteriograf_) vēl varētu retro radiouztvērēju starpfrekvences traktus čekot un skaņot. Bet ja tīkla trafiņa nav... Kurš ņemsies to restaurēt?

----------


## Didzis

Tas svipģenerātors darbojas televīzijas metru viļņu diapazonā no 0,1MHz līdz 230MHz. Eh nostaļģija, ar šitādu aparātu,  vēl vidusskolā mācoties, es sāku antenas skaņot. Mūsdienās, kā mēraparāts , nez vai vairs izmantojams. Laukā nemet, tomēr vēsture. Varam pret ko Tev noderīgu samainīt.

----------

